# Anyone ever smoke a frozen brisket?



## joep1999 (Apr 28, 2018)

ok a while back ( few months) I picked up a few 6lb briskets, I actually seasoned 1 and wrapped it and threw it in the freezer. My question is has anyone ever gone from freezer to smoker? I have read a lot about it but still confused. 

Joe


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 28, 2018)

I have done previously frozen before.  Not seasoned thou.  Just thaw and and smoke.


----------



## dls1 (Apr 28, 2018)

It's been a while, but I've done briskets, as well as butts, straight from the freezer, without thawing, to the smoker a number of times without any issues or problems.

Obviously, you need to add some additional time to your normal anticipated cook time. I don't recall exactly what I did, but I think I added 25%. After about 3 hours, check the brisket and see if it's thawed enough to add a temp probe, and if it has, do so. If not, check it after another hour.

You should be fine.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 28, 2018)

With turkeys they say to double the time expected for the oven temp used to cook the bird. I'd guess the same rule goes for a frozen brisket or butt. 

I've smoked or roasted partially frozen turkeys before, many times, and can say that's a pretty good rule.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 28, 2018)

I was never able to burn Pellets that low of a temperature.
They tend to warm up above froze... :rolleyes:

I have thrown chicken, froze, on the grill. Everybody survived.
So, so far, so good. ;)

But I can't, in clear conscience, do brisket.
Damn Doctors take all the fun out of life. :mad:


----------



## joep1999 (Apr 28, 2018)

I have a needle valve on my smoker and can run as low as 125-130


----------



## joep1999 (Apr 29, 2018)

Well it’s going well... right from freezer to smoker after 3 hours @225-internal temp is 81. Also trying something new for me fat cap down.  We will see how it turns out


----------



## joep1999 (Apr 29, 2018)

So juicy.. time to wrap


----------



## dls1 (Apr 29, 2018)

joep1999 said:


> So juicy.. time to wrap



Glad to see it's working out for you. As I said up thread, starting straight from the freezer isn't a problem as long as you add a little more time to your cook. BTW, I didn't mention it before, but I always do briskets at 225F as you are, and your results are similar to what I've experienced. Also, let us know what you think of the final result. As I recall, I found that the final result yielded a somewhat juicer brisket than starting from fully thawed.


----------



## joep1999 (Apr 29, 2018)

I will say when I pulled out the probe.. the amount of juice that came out was refreshing.. this thing will be far from dry.  Lol.. I double wrapped it and put it back in and kicked up the heat to 275.  It’s reading 178 internal now.. plan is to pull it at 195 and wrap it in a towel and throw it in the cooler for an hour then serve it up


----------

